# Doctors & Gun Question



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

According to the American Academy of Pediatrics, pediatricians are urged to inform parents about the dangers of guns in and outside the home and they recommend that they incorporate questions about guns into their patient history taking and urge parents who have guns to remove them from the home.

Mom: Doctor Turned Kids Away Over Gun Question - Orlando News Story - WKMG Orlando


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a bunch of b/s if you ask me. They should ask if they have a car to transport the kids to the hospital in, then sit them down and tell them how dangerous it can be to drive in a car. Then ask them if they have electricity running through their houses, and tell them how dangerous it could be if you stuck your finger in a socket. If you have children you just need to have your guns locked up and keep the keys close to you, or don't let them know the combination to the lock. Even if you don't have children in the house keep them locked up. Keep the gun you use for personal protection out of the safe, just make sure you know where it is at all times and lock it up if you leave home without it. Every gun I have is safely locked away except for my carry gun which never leaves my sight.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

More liberal feel good BS. We have far more kids that drown in home swimming pools in this state than are killed by guns.:numbchuck:


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

I don't take my kid to the doctor..... because of all of the sick people there.....


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

and pretty soon all medical records will be electronic and all bills will be paid by our government so they'll see everything.

Just LIE..

All patients lie.

AFS


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Same thing happened to my wife & child many years ago. She told the doctor that it was none of his business, promptly left his office, complained to the state medical board of examiners, & she quickly found another pedi-doc. Guess what was the first question she asked when looking in the medical yellow pages:

" is the doctor a member of the national rifle association, gun owners of america, or the jews for firearms preservation" ??? If the answer was affirmative to at least one of the above pro-gun organizations, she went to their office and ask to see membership verification. She found a pro-gun doctor who was a nra life member & began using his services to care for our children.

Bada-bing-bada-boom--------problem solved !!!!!!!!!! Git-er-done


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Baldy said:


> More liberal feel good BS. We have far more kids that drown in home swimming pools in this state than are killed by guns.:numbchuck:


Ditto and amen! Eli:smt1099


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

Doctors kill more people anualy than guns


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

They cost more too....
RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Insert different constitutional right and see if this sort of crap would be permitted.
"Do you participate in local politics or visit discussion boards? Sorry, can't help you anymore." 
I think even diehard libs would have issues with that. I really tired of the 2nd amendment being treated as "Oh, THAT constitutional right, that's not the same."


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Overkill0084 said:


> Insert different constitutional right and see if this sort of crap would be permitted.
> "Do you participate in local politics or visit discussion boards? Sorry, can't help you anymore."
> I think even diehard libs would have issues with that. I really tired of the 2nd amendment being treated as "Oh, THAT constitutional right, that's not the same."


Agreed. Heck, it's been incorporated just like the other Bill of Rights amendments by the recent Supreme Court decisions, there's no reason for it.

KG


----------

